#ubuntu-cloud 2011-04-04
<koolhead11|> hi all
<kim0> Morning everyone
<koolhead17> kim0, awake?
<kim0> koolhead17: yeah sure
<navanjr> im having trouble adding a repository to my instance... i suspect it has to do with my cloud config.  Im not sure what questions to ask specificly...
<navanjr> but im getting the following error:
<navanjr> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<navanjr> when i...  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jerome-etienne/neoip
<hazmat> navanjr, perhaps a transient error? can you reach launchpad from the instance?
<hazmat> navanjr, specifically ppa.launchpad.net
<smoser> navanjr, i suspect transient error
<smoser> i just tested this user data:
<smoser>  #cloud-config
<smoser> apt_sources:
<smoser>  - source: "ppa:jerome-etienne/neoip"
<navanjr> i can resolve to ppa.launchpad.net and ping it from my instance
<navanjr> also I get a "sudo: unable to resolve host ip-172-19-1-3" message whenever I apt-get anything...
<smoser> navanjr, you're running on ec2 ?
<smoser> and the suggestion was that it was a transient error, ie, if you did it again it would work
<smoser> but you can try 'sudo apt-add-repository ppa:jerome-etienne/neoip' and it should work.
<navanjr> private cloud uec
<smoser> so try running the apt-add. it "should work" if not, then doing the same thing via cloud-config is also going to fail
<navanjr> yeah, apt-add is what i was doing...  i have not tested it with userdata yet ... i guess i assumed it would do the same thing
<SpamapS> smoser: so I may have figured out the problem with udev..
<SpamapS> smoser: I am writing a test case today
<smoser> navanjr, i tested that here, and it worked. so there is something network related if its not working for you.
<smoser> SpamapS, what is it?
<SpamapS> smoser: I *think* there's actually a brief period where the pipe is not actually open between the fork and the write
<smoser> between what fork?
<SpamapS> smoser: and it may every well be that the latency of fork and such have gotten low enough to expose it.
<SpamapS> smoser: if thats the case, we actually need to add a 2-way channel so the parent will wait for the child's write before continuing.
<SpamapS> smoser: the parent forks, then writes a message to the child
<SpamapS> smoser: there's an open, shared pipe between them, but the child may not have actually finished even forking/duplicating itself by that point
<smoser> its a filedescriptor ?
<smoser> well, i'm interested in learning more. but feel free to get to work and ignore me for th emoment.
<navanjr> is this the right place to ask about the CLC and IPTABLES
<navanjr> I am struggling to find documentation to help me understand how i need to configure my CLC.  My instances can reach the internet but they are having issues with apt-get
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-04-05
<SpamapS> smoser: well my theory seems to not be true.. I added a 50ms delay to the bit of udev where I thought the race was happening but it didn't seem to make the race more likely. :-/
<ubuntucloud523> hello
<smoser> SpamapS, are you able to reproduce at will ?
<SpamapS> smoser: no, thats what I was hoping
<smoser> ah.
<SpamapS> smoser: hmm.. found another spot to try actually
<koolhead17> hi all
<flaccid> suup
<kim0> koolhead17: howdy
<kim0> flaccid: monrning :)
<flaccid> evening
<kim0> oh hehe
<kim0> flaccid: you're working with cloudstack right
<koolhead17> hi kim0 flaccid
<flaccid> not much yet
<flaccid> i work at RightScale
<kim0> ah .. is that based on openstack, or a separate product
<flaccid> separate
<kim0> ah I see
<keyz182> Hi, has anyone here successfully set up Puppet on a UEC  cloud? I'm trying, but failing. on the puppet master, I'm getting "puppet-master[3153]: Could not resolve 172.19.1.3: no name for 172.19.1.3" in syslog. I have DNS_DISABLE set to no to enable DNS
<kim0> keyz182: looks more like a #puppet question
<keyz182> kim0; No, I'm pretty sure it's a networking/UEC issue. running hostname -f or dnsdomainname fail.
<keyz182> I'm not sure however if the issue is misconfiguration on my behalf (probably) or a UEC problem
<keyz182> Ok, sorted it now. I had to change /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to supersede the domain-name and domain-search, and prepend the clc IP address as the primary dns
<keyz182> you have to use the CLC internal/private address though, i.e. in my case 172.19.1.1, otherwise it sees queries returned from that address even though they were sent to the public address
<keyz182> Are there any UEC/Eucalyptus developers in? I'm trying to find the best place to modify Eucalyptus so that custom dhcp options can be added (and not overwritten), e.g. setting the domain-search, and dns servers etc. To me, it looks like tools/eucanetd is the place to do it in, as it appears to be writing the dhclient.conf file, does that sound right?
<smoser> mathiaz, i just uploaded builds to awstools ppa
<navanjr> looking for help troubleshooting performance issues in my setup...  NC has 16cores and 24gb ram and a small instance with 1core and 1gb ram is performing poorly.  htop uses 30% of the CPU in the instance
<navanjr> I have looked over the logs for any obvious errors
<navanjr> and googled and read all i can find to help me trouble shoot.
<navanjr> CPUs on NC are 2.4
<SpamapS> navanjr: do you definitely have hardware virtualization support?
<TeTeT> navanjr: yeah, check kvm-ok if possible
<navanjr> yes... INFO: Your CPU supports KVM extensions, INFO: /dev/kvm exist, KVM acceleration can be used
<TeTeT> navanjr: on the nc, when you grep for kvm, it is truely kvm running and not qemu by some strange config problem?
<navanjr> yes, top says... 25026 libvirt-  20   0 1698m 1.3g 3564 R  100  5.4 109:39.03 kvm
<SpamapS> navanjr: also is it actually performing poorly, or is it just showing high load?
<SpamapS> navanjr: there have been bugs in the past where the kernel said it was busier than it actually was.
<navanjr> it is very sloooow.
<navanjr> http://pastebin.com/0iaNGTDb
<navanjr> there is my pstree
<navanjr> fwiw
<navanjr> for my tests i have been running a pretty simple instance loading a few packages from user-data
<navanjr> what should take 5 min takes over an hour
<TeTeT> navanjr: how is disk i/o on the instance with dd or spew or bonnie? Any good or garbage? How is network IO?
<navanjr> should i check this within an instance? or on the NC or CLC
<TeTeT> navanjr: on the instance I think
<TeTeT> navanjr: good luck, need to logoff now
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-04-06
<TeTeT> kim0: thanks for your support of my membership application :)
<kim0> TeTeT: most welcome ;)
<flaccid> membership eek
<flaccid> debian images away!
<flaccid> http://www.rightscale.com/library/multi_cloud_images/All?search%5Badvanced_search%5D=&search%5Bfilter_value%5D=debian&search%5Bfilter_type%5D=title&search%5Bprice%5D=&search%5Border%5D=date_desc&x=0&y=0
<navanjr> TeTeT: me again! ... network and disk do not appear to be an issue with my performance.  I have been trying to find a way to run a GFlop test on my instance. no luck so far.
<navanjr> i did notice something interesting in my cpuinfo...  model name	: QEMU Virtual CPU version 0.12.5
<navanjr> yesterday you asked about QEMU
<navanjr> what does it mean if I find this message in my libvirt logs... Could not initialize KVM, will disable KVM support
<navanjr> My instances run, however slow.
<TeTeT> hi navanjr , I think it means you're running with qemu instead of kvm. Are you sure that kvm is enabled in the BIOS?
<navanjr> i thought i was sure...
<kim0> navanjr: what's the output of kvm-ok on the NC
<navanjr> nate@nc:/var/log/libvirt/qemu$ kvm-ok, INFO: Your CPU supports KVM extensions, INFO: /dev/kvm exists, KVM acceleration can be used
<TeTeT> kim0: I had it happen once in an on site training that kvm-ok reported fine, but still qemu was used
<kim0> :s
<navanjr> the line right above... open /dev/kvm: Permission denied
<TeTeT> navanjr: on the node, if you just start kvm on the command line, what's the output?
<TeTeT> navanjr: if there's none, means you're good
<navanjr> well, im not good. :)
<navanjr> open /dev/kvm: Permission denied, Could not initialize KVM, will disable KVM support, pci_add_option_rom: failed to find romfile "pxe-rtl8139.bin", Could not initialize SDL - exiting
<navanjr> do i just need to chown of the /dev/kvm ?
<navanjr> nate@nc:/dev$ ls -lh kvm,  crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 232 2011-03-18 11:30 kvm
<kim0> navanjr: it's root:kvm for me
<kim0> on natty
<navanjr> ok i changed it....
<TeTeT> kim0, navanjr : root:kvm for me on Lucid too
<navanjr> so when i "sudo kvm" on the node
<navanjr> here is what i get...
<navanjr> pci_add_option_rom: failed to find romfile "pxe-rtl8139.bin"
<navanjr> init kbd.
<navanjr> Could not open SDL display
<kim0> UEC shouldn't really use kvm's SDL interface
<navanjr> any worries there?
<TeTeT> navanjr: install kvm-pxe to let the romfile problem go away
<TeTeT> navanjr: looks better than before I'd say
<TeTeT> navanjr: maybe time to launch another instance and see if it's any faster
<navanjr> cool, i really appreciate you help so far!
<navanjr> ill report back
<TeTeT> be back later
<SpamapS> smoser: re the udev thing.. I notice now that udev has moved from 165 to 167 since you reported the Connection Refused bug. Are you still seeing problems in the automated tests?
<navanjr> thanks guys!  my instances are now running in KVM.  I have some new issues now.  Now my console says there are errors in clould-init.  all my new test are without any user-data.
<navanjr> last line on the console... landscape-client is not configured, please run landscape-config.
<kim0> navanjr: r u using the default networking mode, managed-novlan
<navanjr> managed-novlan
<kim0> navanjr: that one is normal .. ignore it :)
<navanjr> the instance is running... virsh list says so
<navanjr> responds to ping
<navanjr> but cant ssh
<kim0> It's probably hung waiting for user-data
<kim0> takes like 20 mins to time out !
<navanjr> oh
<navanjr> consuming user data failed!
<navanjr> Traceback (most recent call last):
<navanjr>   File "/usr/bin/cloud-init", line 90, in <module>
<navanjr>     main()
<kim0> I'm not really sure why the user-data service would have problems in uec
<navanjr> here is my console output... (fwiw)  http://pastebin.com/QcJgwFgS
<TeTeT> navanjr: got better performance now?
<navanjr> sure Do!
<navanjr> having some trouble with cloud-init
<navanjr> http://pastebin.com/QcJgwFgS
<TeTeT> navanjr: hmm, that's bad, can you try a more recent image, like the released maverick one and see if that works? If not it might mean that your front-end is not setup correct
<navanjr> it was all working previously to the chmod
<navanjr> and the apt-get install kvm-pxe
<navanjr> on the NC
<TeTeT> navanjr: maybe a temporary issue, launch another instance and check
<TeTeT> navanjr: I believe that very old lucid images had a problem with timeouts and cloud-init, but it was fixed, so I asked for trying out maverick
<navanjr> ok will do!  ill let you know. thanks, TeTeT
<smoser> SpamapS, i believe we saw the bug in beta1 testing
<SpamapS> smoser: hrm
<smoser> http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu-uk.org/view/natty-ec2/job/natty_ec2_ap-southeast-1_all-zones/3/artifact/ap-southeast-1b/i386/m1.small/instance-store/i-c518d190/3b5d50de-fc22-4e17-88fd-2b3a74e8e63b-timeout.console.txt/*view*/
<smoser> that is a beta1 log
<SpamapS> smoser: its *really* a bitch to debug udev
<smoser> now, beta1 was udev 166-0ubuntu6
<smoser> SpamapS, thats why i'm glad i got you to do it
<SpamapS> udevd[217]: bind failed: Address already in use
<SpamapS> that, I think, is relaly the crux of the problem
<SpamapS> does initramfs run a udev?
<smoser> it might.
 * SpamapS can answer that himself
<smoser> SpamapS,
<smoser> $ lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r) | grep udev
<smoser> says the answer to your question is "yes"
<smoser> from logs i can't be certain if those error messages are before or after transition to "the real init"
<smoser> diff from 166-0ubuntu6 -> 167-0ubuntu1 is
<smoser> 54 files changed, 509 insertions(+), 1003 deletions(-)
<smoser> SpamapS, http://paste.ubuntu.com/590359/ is the "summary of changes"
<SpamapS> interesting.. udevd writes to /dev/kmsg .. didn't know that but it makes sense
<SpamapS> [    0.630017] udev[59]: starting version 167
<SpamapS> that explains that
<SpamapS> smoser: this one MIGHT be related:        udevd: initialize fds, for proper close() on exit
<SpamapS> smoser: possible that the initramfs udevd wasn't closing its sockets properly leading to them being left open.. but I don't think AF_LOCAL sockets do that.
<smoser> yeah, that entry stuck out a bit
<SpamapS> smoser: do you guys run constant tests like these? 167 has been in for a few days now
 * SpamapS hopes nobody picks up on the desperation in his tone :)
<smoser> we're not to the point of running daily tests
<smoser> we're getting there, thanks to jamespage
<smoser> SpamapS, http://paste.ubuntu.com/590361/ is the message you were looking for
<smoser> thats the upstream commit
<SpamapS> *hm*
<SpamapS> if thats the case then its very hard to trigger the race artificially.. I have to get udevd to start sooner
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: been a long time since I last worked with something this complicated in bash, but finally remembered a few things and learned others. This is what I'm doing so far, but it is just testing as since I started working on it in the past couple hours. Does this look sane to you so far? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590364/
<smoser> regions_array=(${regions#,})
<smoser> regions has a leading , ?
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: yes, kernels too and presumming that initrds too
<smoser> ah, yeah it does.
<smoser> you should fix that issue up aabove though.
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: ok
<smoser> just because it looks confusing
<smoser> acutally, its probably better if you actually just create the array above
<smoser> then you dont have to mess with splitting it back up
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: ok cool
<smoser> youll have to make a temporary output file
<smoser> --output "${output}"
<smoser> if you give them all the same they'll probably truncate each others
<RoAkSoAx> ok cool
 * RoAkSoAx takes notes
<smoser> the one other thing, is that you're inside an arch loop there
<smoser> so right now you'd be publishing all regions at the same time for i386
<smoser> and then for amd64
<RoAkSoAx> smoser:  yeah I'm looking into handling that differently
<smoser> k
<smoser> thanks , RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: i was thinking on something like waiting for the PIDS so, remove the wait after the for, and put it right after the arch while
<RoAkSoAx> and queue all the PIDs, and wait for the queue to be empty
<smoser> eyah. you might be able to use something like gnu parallel for that.
<smoser> ie, you could just collect all the things up that you wan to run and pass it off to something else.
<RoAkSoAx> ok will take a look at that
<SpamapS> smoser: I just got the "Connection refused" bug on a vm w/ udev 167
<SpamapS> actually no!
<SpamapS> it has 166
<SpamapS> forgot to upgrade this one
<SpamapS> damnit
<smoser> well, good news for local recreate
<smoser> you can launch kvm with -nographic
<smoser> in a loop
<SpamapS> yeah its happened once before
<smoser> and just kill it after 30 seconds or whatever
<SpamapS> well now this is interesting..
<SpamapS> the udev from kmsg says version 167..
<SpamapS> but dpkg shows 166
<SpamapS> err.. udevd is 167 but dpkg -l is 166. Ok well now I've gone cross eyed
<navanjr> whats the trick to publishing maverick image?
<navanjr> nate@nateDesktop:~$ uec-publish-tarball $UEC_IMG.tar.gz $RELEASE-$TIMESTAMP
<navanjr> Wed Apr  6 15:11:29 CDT 2011: ====== extracting image ======
<navanjr> Warning: no ramdisk found, assuming '--ramdisk none'
<navanjr> kernel : maverick-server-uec-amd64-vmlinuz-virtual
<navanjr> ramdisk: none
<navanjr> image  : maverick-server-uec-amd64.img
<navanjr> Wed Apr  6 15:11:36 CDT 2011: ====== bundle/upload kernel ======
<navanjr> failed to register maverick-server-uec-amd64-vmlinuz-virtual.manifest.xml
<navanjr> failed: euca-register --name maverick-server-uec-amd64-vmlinuz-virtual maverick-20110406151031/maverick-server-uec-amd64-vmlinuz-virtual.manifest.xml
<navanjr> Image: Image registration failed because the manifest referenced is invalid or unavailable.failed to upload kernel
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-04-07
<SpamapS> smoser: hmm.. this may be a kernel problem
<smoser> everything is akernel problem
<smoser> no?
 * smoser doesn't knwo about 'redshift'.  i think it is hurting my eyes
<SpamapS> Oh I love redshift
<SpamapS> been sleeping better since finding it
<SpamapS> if only the baby could find it too
<SpamapS> smoser: there's a thread on ubuntu-devel about it... looks like sockets stay open until all children of the bound process die
<smoser> link?
<smoser> SpamapS, ^
<SpamapS> smoser: looking
<SpamapS> smoser: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-April/032877.html
<SpamapS> damnit.. my trackpad is *hosed*...
 * SpamapS fears it may be time to rip the case open
<smoser> well good find sir
<smoser> you want to comment in the bug ?
<smoser> i'd comment in both, just to link them
<SpamapS> can you? this trackpad is maddening and I need to run
<smoser> :)
 * SpamapS disappears <poof>
<smoser> done
<superxgl> hi all, long time no see. is there anyone who have used the CLB?
<superxgl> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/CloudLoadbalancingHowto
<flaccid> is there any easy way to find out all open bugs for lucid kernel in ec2 ?
<flaccid> http://support.rightscale.com/18-Release_Notes/OS_and_Software_Package_Support#Debian_GNU.2fLinux
<koolhead17> hi all
<koolhead17> hardik, namaste
<koolhead17> hey kim0
<kim0> morning
<koolhead17> kim0, got the email?
<kim0> Yep
<koolhead17> :)
<kim0> Will see if I can get any of the guys to respond :)
<koolhead17> hehe
<guhcampos> Hey guys, I have an infrastructure question: how are you routing your cloud infrastructures? I mean: for easy distribution of IP's to new machines... how do you segment the networks, distribute IP's, create redundant gateways, etc?
<michael_> hey guys
<michael_> how can I install UEC if I have a ubuntu minimal installation installed?
<michael_> I can't install directyl from cd cause of no access to the rack.
<TeTeT> minorbug:  follow the packaged install directions on help.ubuntu.com, and I have some notes at http://people.canonical.com/~tspindler/UEC-Jan/02-cloudPackagedInstall
<TeTeT> minorbug: link to the help page is on the site
<minorbug> thanks that was the stuff i was looking for
<minorbug> is it possible to run a UEC with only one public ip address ?
<TeTeT> minorbug: if you use --addressing private you don't need any public addresses for the instances themselves
<minorbug> ah ok cool
<minorbug> thanks TeTeT for your help
<TeTeT> minorbug: you're welcome
<minorbug> If I could flattr you on irc I would do that, Need a solution for something like that :D
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-04-08
<flaccid> smoser: hope you are well. i'm just wondering if there is some easy way to 'find all open/active bugs for lucid kernel in ec2' on launchpad. wanting to see if any are outstanding for the latest AKIs
<flaccid> hmm i need a aki locator :)
<minorbug> is there any downside of using private ip adresses instead of a public ip range?
<flaccid> thats a very broad question. i guess no there isn't, but without context, can't answer
<minorbug> thanks for the fast answer, just wanted to check. I'll just test both
<koolhead17> hi all
<kim0> Morning everyone
<kim0> Does Ubuntu plan to be on http://cloudstandardscustomercouncil.org/index.htm ?
<kim0> nijaba: ^ morning .. check that out please
<nijaba> hello kim0
 * nijaba checking now
<kim0> nijaba: morning man :)
<nijaba> kim0: last I checked, it was a customer org, but I now see Cohesive and Rackspace, so I guess they have changed their rules
<kim0> nijaba: and redhat
<nijaba> we should definitely look into it
<kim0> are you gonna handle that
<nijaba> kim0: with pleasure.  would you like to be the alternate contact for it?
<kim0> yeah sure
<nijaba> kim0: great.  I'll check internally if there is any disagreement, but otherwise will go for it
<kim0> awesome :)
 * koolhead17 looks at kim0 
 * kim0 looks back :)
<koolhead17> so kim0 you going to fill that form :P
<kim0> Nick will, provided no one else objects somehow
<flaccid> kim0: lol that thing looks like a big POS
<flaccid> omg this site is a huge fail
<koolhead17> flaccid, you will find many similar sites
<flaccid> thats unfortunate
<koolhead17> there is another one called cloud security alliance
<flaccid> lol
<kim0> :)
<flaccid> i might start one myself. i'll call it Cloud Federation Association
<koolhead17> flaccid, its like any tom/dik/harry getting website registered
<koolhead17> and start evengelizing
<koolhead17> :P
<flaccid> yeah
<koolhead17> flaccid, lol
<flaccid> aka 'speaking shit'
<koolhead17> flaccid, +1
<TeTeT> hehe
<koolhead17> we we will have another security alliance in kitty courtesy flaccid :P
<flaccid> its also said that these things have traction in 2011. its no longer 1998.
<koolhead17> flaccid, and the best part is M$ AZURE is almost everywer supporting and putting money 4 the events
<koolhead17> :P
<flaccid> err said=sad
<flaccid> azure lol. rightscale has more windows support than azure and is cheaper and across more clouds
<flaccid> but hey if they wanna waste their money and claiming to be cloud, thats their problem
<koolhead17> hehehe. i have seen there presence as gold sponsor in almost all cloud related event atleast in India, i have no clue about nay other place
<koolhead17> the hilarious was we had a developes event where we spoke about NOSQL,Hadoop and eucalyptus still
<koolhead17> last 1 hr was a marketing guy from M$ azure explaing the feature of there cloud and how API friendly they are
<flaccid> i didn't know there was any features
<koolhead17> it was fun session, her laptop was not working and she started with marker explaining how it works
<TeTeT> I wouldn't underestimate azure, MS often started with less than stellar products and turned them around to best sellers
<flaccid> unfortunately its not 1985 anymore
<koolhead17> TeTeT, they are putting money everywhere like penny
<koolhead17> :P
<TeTeT> or 95, IE vs netscape comes to my mind
<koolhead17> TeTeT, we have moved long fromt hat era
<flaccid> when you can't dev i guess you put money somewhere
<koolhead17> and many more things have come in picture now
<TeTeT> I hear you, and hope it stays true ;)
<koolhead17> BTW M$ is parter to openstack as well :P
<flaccid> you can partner anything with a name or money
<flaccid> actually doing something new is a different story
<koolhead17> flaccid, yeah myspace VS orkut VS facebook is example
<crazed> is ec2ubuntu the only mailing list for cloud-init related things?
<kim0> crazed: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-cloud is also valid
<kim0> although if u're running over ec2 ec2ubuntu would be more appropriate
<crazed> just wondering, looking for more technical stuff
<crazed> like a developer list?
<kim0> crazed: well the main cloud-init developer is on both lists ec2ubuntu and ubuntu-cloud
<kim0> Just shoot your questions and all will be good :)
<crazed> well mostly want to lurk and see development stuff :)
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> ubuntu-devel might be interesting too .. but that's not cloud focused
<minorbug> I read in the docs that each vm need to have one cpu is this right? Can't I run a few more vms on one cpu kernel?
<TeTeT> minorbug: you can oversubscribe on CPUS with MAX_CPU parameter in the eucalyptus-conf on the node controller
<minorbug> ah perfect
<Guest74702> Hi there,
<Guest74702> UEC, i want to add an image but evert. it gives an error
<Guest74702> what can i do?
<kim0> gah why don't people with questions wait
<mkrieger> hey all—seeing some sudden instance restarts (with no kernel log/panic info) on 10.04, and heard 10.04 might be the root cause. however, looking at the 10.10 bugs it seems that (at least as of Jan) there were still some rough spots there as well. what are folks building their AMIs with nowadays? (most of our machines are 2xl or 4xl high-mem)
<kim0> mkrieger: are you using latest AMIs .. from http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/server/releases/lucid/release-20110201.1/
<mkrieger> kim0: we're using ones from january, looks like there's been at least one release since then. would a dist-upgrade have the same effect?
<kim0> mkrieger: nope
<kim0> mkrieger: Check out https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cloud/2011-February/000517.html
<kim0> mkrieger: After using that new AMI, you can get kernel upgrades via dist-upgrade
<kim0> afaik :)
<mkrieger> kim0: awesome—had missed those release notes, upgradable kernels from now on sounds great
 * kim0 nods :)
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-04-09
<ryoohki> is there a private cloud? something like eucalyptus@home or open-cloud or some such?????
<flaccid> ryoohki: thats what uec is
<ryoohki> flaccid: is there one not associated with ubuntu?  a truely open cloud?
<gholms> UEC is not a hosted service; you run it on your own machine.
<flaccid> ryoohki: there are many. eucalyptus, cloudstack, openstack etc. google will show you
<flaccid> yes eucalyptus is a private cloud software
<ryoohki> flaccid: would you recomend an open public cloud for learners?
<flaccid> ryoohki: i don't think there would technically be a full 'open' public cloud. ec2 is great for public cloud
<ryoohki> i guess eucalyptus would be a good choice if it's open and free to use since the software has market share
<flaccid> eucalyptus is private cloud software, not a public cloud. hardware is irrelevent.
<flaccid> CloudStack is a lot better than euca (which is buggy as)
<ryoohki> flaccid: how much is eucalyptus?
<flaccid> err have you even gone to the website?
<flaccid> the OSS edition is free.
<ryoohki> flaccid: http://cloud.ubuntu.com/ ?
<ryoohki> flaccid: http://cssoss.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/eucabookv2-0.pdf
<ryoohki> flaccid: "OSS"? open source software?
<flaccid> ryoohki: as you can see http://lmgtfy.com/?q=eucalyptus it is first result and second result
<flaccid> yes
<ryoohki> flaccid: i know "let me google that for you"
<gholms> See also http://open.eucalyptus.com/
<flaccid> congrats
<ryoohki> flaccid: google doesn't have opinions, bias, and experience
<flaccid> you didn't ask for that. you asked for the dang url.
<ryoohki> flaccid: no, i'm try to stir up a convrsation about open clouds, something like rms would be up to like gnu-cloud or the eff would push
<flaccid> this isn't the place really for that.
<ryoohki> flaccid: i'm new to the public discourse in clouds
<ryoohki> flaccid: probably but i prefer the opions of freenode people to things the internet turns up
<erichammond> ryoohki: what is an "open cloud"?
<flaccid> well i have given my opinion.
<ryoohki> erichammond: i was thinking by now someone would have come up with "cloud@ home" or some such thing
<ryoohki> flaccid: and i appreciate it
<ryoohki> flaccid: thanks!
<erichammond> ryoohki: no idea what you're talking about.
<gholms> That's what UEC does.  You install it on your own machine and do whatever you want with it.
<flaccid> ryoohki: no such thing as an 'open cloud'. CloudStack does a cloud on your desktop thing now
<ryoohki> erichammond: ok, can you make it available to others? is there a dispacther?  kinda like bittorrent
<gholms> AFAIK you can make your UEC cloud publicly-usable if you want.
<flaccid> ryoohki: not really. you might like to give it a try so you can understand how it works
<flaccid> well you can let anyone use it if you don't care about security
<erichammond> ryoohki: ah, so by "@home" you are referencing projects like folding@home
<gholms> You should really learn how this stuff works, though.  You're assuming an awful lot.
<erichammond> Not sure I think that's got much to do with "open" and I certainly would trust running my code/data on random home machines less than running on Amazon managed hardware.
<ryoohki> flaccid: yup - the @home part is mad eup
<ryoohki> flaccid: it wouldn't surprise me someone started such a project for home computing enthusiasts
<ryoohki> erichammond: depends on encrytion
<erichammond> ryoohki: It's difficult to do anything useful with data without decrypting it. If it's running on a VM on your hardware, you have access to the decrypted data, as well as to the key if it's being decrypted on your hardware.
<flaccid> there are many private cloud projects that you can install the software at home and have your own private cloud. thats what umm err UEC is.
<erichammond> There are some special cases where you can perform operations on encrypted data without decrypting it first, but I suspect that's rare for now.
<koolhead17> hi all
<koolhead17> kim0,
<spud_> hello i've an EC2 instance with EBS boot. I've DYNAMIC Ip... if I "reboot" the instance (i don't mean stop/start) does it change the ip? thanks
<kim0> spud_: Hi, no it doesn't
<spud_> ii think it happene d a very bad thing
<spud_> i did a aptitute safe-upgrade
<spud_> it suddenly stop at "Installing new version of config file /etc/java-6-sun/security/java.policy"
<spud_> after waiting for minutes.. i did a EC2 reboot from the web console..
<spud_> but now it seems i can't connect with ssh :(
<spud_> i'm really lost
<kim0> and why can't you!
<kim0> even if the ip changed
<spud_> the same is the same :(
<spud_> looking the "system log" from the ec2 console it seems my instance is started correctly
<kim0> and what public IP does it have
<spud_> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS www.mydomain.com tty1 www.mydomain.com login:
<kim0> try refreshing the aws console info
<kim0> try, telnet <public ip> 22
<kim0> does that connect
<spud_> ohhh
<spud_> now it worked!!
<kim0> cool :)
<michael_> any documentation on how to secure a ubunut cloud?
<michael_> *ubuntu
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-04-10
<oc80z> wow
<oc80z> tsimpson from #ubuntu is one big giant bag of rancid douche
<flaccid> hehe whys that? that channel is a cesspool
<flaccid> oc80z
<superxgl> hi all, for a hadoop cluster in the cloud, what is the best average load for it ?
<kim0> superxgl: afaik load average for every "node" should be ideally equal to the number of cores inside it (i.e. for a quad core, ideally would be around 4)
<superxgl> kim0 : aha..
<superxgl> kim0 : i see . thk :)
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-04-03
<vlaaaaad00> is the Name column from ec2's dashboard queryable by api?
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-04-04
<utlemming> Users of Ubuntu in EC2, please read: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cloud/2012-April/000752.html
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-04-05
<zack_> ehlo moto
<lifeless> hi there
<lifeless> do we have AMIs for ec2.8xlarge ?
<SpamapS> lifeless: isn't that just 64-bit ?
<lifeless> hvm/ubuntu-precise
<lifeless> SpamapS: no, it runs on bare metal
<lifeless> found it though :)
<SpamapS> ahh cool
<lifeless> used the console, searched ebs volumes for ubuntu, then saw that searching for hvm/ubuntu-precise gave me exactly what I needed
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-04-06
<hazmat> smoser, does cloud-init have any sort of proposed repo support for packages installed via cloud-init?
<smoser> you mean enabling propposed ?
<smoser> hazmat, ?
<hazmat> smoser, yes
<smoser> try this in cloud-config:
<smoser> apt_sources:
<smoser>  - source: "deb $MIRROR $RELEASE-proposed main"
<hazmat> smoser, are those variables substituted by cloud init? or should i provide concrete values?
<smoser> it handles those 2 variables
<smoser> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cloud-init-dev/cloud-init/trunk/view/head:/doc/examples/cloud-config.txt
<hazmat> smoser, thanks
<fosburg> need some info on backing up 'thunderbird' email
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-04-07
<hazmat> smoser, is there some trick needed to get cloud-init in a seeded nocloud mode to execute all the handlers.. i'm passing in cloud-init file.. and it seems to short circuit without executing any of the package or runcmds.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/918245/
<hazmat> it only seems to run the cloud_init_modules, not the cloud_config_modules
